# MK3 software update before delivery.



## sambaz81 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd planned to pick my new TT up on Wednesday. Unfortunately the salesman has just called me to say I can't pick up on Wednesday as Audi have stopped all TT pick ups until a major software update has been done. As you can imagine he was very apologetic but he couldn't even give me a new pick up date as he didn't know at this moment in time how long they need the car.
am I right to start feeling a bit nervous or is it a good thing?


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Whoooah.. What about my mk3 thats hanging out in saloon and waiting for me on monday ?


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

wow - so early on......I am quite relieved actually given other posts on this forum. There must have been a build up of complaints that has prompted Audi to take this step...not least AutoExpress's TTr failing on several occassions.

I hope its fixed before my car goes into prodction in B/W 12 and delivered to my local dealer at the end of April...


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

sambaz81 said:


> I'd planned to pick my new TT up on Wednesday. Unfortunately the salesman has just called me to say I can't pick up on Wednesday as Audi have stopped all TT pick ups until a major software update has been done. As you can imagine he was very apologetic but he couldn't even give me a new pick up date as he didn't know at this moment in time how long they need the car.
> am I right to start feeling a bit nervous or is it a good thing?


If it were me, I'd prefer that they were doing the update instead of letting me drive off in a car, only to find lots of glitches and then having to keep going back to report them and get them fixed.

Hope you enjoy it when it does arrive!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it possible to get MMI version numbers somewhere, assuming that's what is actually being updated...?


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

sambaz81 said:


> I'd planned to pick my new TT up on Wednesday. Unfortunately the salesman has just called me to say I can't pick up on Wednesday as Audi have stopped all TT pick ups until a major software update has been done. As you can imagine he was very apologetic but he couldn't even give me a new pick up date as he didn't know at this moment in time how long they need the car.
> am I right to start feeling a bit nervous or is it a good thing?


Picked mine up yesterday and no mention of a recall. Do you have the tech pack as an option? I've had no issue with mine so far, so hoping all is ok.


----------



## sambaz81 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have gone for the Tech Pack. I don't know how true this as I can only go by what Audi have told me but according to them Audi have frozen all TT handovers as of this morning until the software updates are made.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Timing from audi seems bizarre, one day after lots of people would have collected their new '15 plate'
yesterday! Will all those TTs have to be recalled?


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

My friend at huntingdon audi knows nothing about it


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Just emailed our dealer, they know nothing about it either.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Possibly they are hitting any not delivered first, bear in mind OP said he was picking his up later this week.

If so then they want to minimise reputation by stopping them in the order they are due to go out, to minimise potential reputation damage, and people who have already picked up will get a call shortly to pop back to the dealer for a software upgrade, when they have it ready.

I had similar sort recall with a bike a few years back, not all will play up, so they fix those in their control first and the. work backwards to avoid mass scare stories.

Hopefully it's precautionary and only limited cars actually affected?


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Our dealer said they knew nothing and that there was nothing on the system regarding audi tt's, also commented that a software update takes minutes to do. Of course that does assume that there is a software update ready.


----------



## sambaz81 (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe my dealership are telling me Porkies???
If the car isn't ready for some reason id rather know the truth just like if it is some software updates id rather know for sure.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

You'd hope if there was a one off issue, they'd tell you the truth, rather than fabricate a story. Especially when a recall story could panic other MK3 buyers, if this rumour gets out in the public.... Oh it already has!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

spike said:


> You'd hope if there was a one off issue, they'd tell you the truth, rather than fabricate a story.


Possibly, had a car in for service back in the mid 80s, MG Metro Turbo (don't laugh) and dealer called to advise they were waiting for a part so would be a couple of days. I was passing the next day and dropped in to see my car in their back lot with a big dent in the passengers door.

Seems they'd crunched it and we're going to repair without telling me...

Maybe worth calling them back for clarification tomorrow


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

there was a car transporter had a little accident last week :twisted:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

spike said:


> You'd hope if there was a one off issue, they'd tell you the truth, rather than fabricate a story. Especially when a recall story could panic other MK3 buyers, if this rumour gets out in the public.... Oh it already has!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

spike said:


> there was a car transporter had a little accident last week :twisted:


That was on 19 january


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Jasongren1 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > there was a car transporter had a little accident last week :twisted:
> ...


Time flies lol


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

spike said:


> there was a car transporter had a little accident last week :twisted:


Software update now being carried out in the body shop....


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

I picked my TT up yesterday and dealer called today as a courtesy and i mentioned this to him. He said he had not heard anything about a recall or a software update and he has TT's going out to customers every day this week.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gogzy01 said:


> I picked my TT up yesterday and dealer called today as a courtesy and i mentioned this to him. He said he had not heard anything about a recall or a software update and he has TT's going out to customers every day this week.


So, either the OP is mistaken, or this is another Audi thing like where the dealers deny common issues like window regulators until pushed.

Interested to see OPs response tomorrow....


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Who's this OP you keep talking about?


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

OP = original poster (person who started thread)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm afraid I have serious doubts about this.

Primarily because of all the people saying their dealer knows nothing about it, but also because I have personal experience of an Audi dealer telling porkies after a car was damaged en route to me.

They cancelled delivery of my first A6 allroad 3 times for a variety of reasons until, on one occasion, the receptionist forgot to mute the phone and I heard someone say "is that the one that they dropped the breeze block on the bonnet?" And I was round there 30 minutes later and there was my car, parked up in the secure compound with a big square dent in the bonnet.

9 weeks (and several freebies) later I picked up another A6 allroad. Not because they dropped a brick on it, but because they LIED to me about it.

I suspect the dealer is lying here, and they WILL regret that lie, because it's SO damaging to the brand and the model. If they are lying about a recall, then Audi HQ in Milton Keynes will have a fit. A FIT.

I wish the OP all the best with his car, no matter what the truth is.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Whatever, the Dealer doesn't want you near him or your car atm.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd pop down there asap and try and see if your car is there. Good luck OP.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> I'd pop down there asap and try and see if your car is there. Good luck OP.


Agree, good luck and hope you get to the bottom of things.


----------



## sambaz81 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry people, I did get my wires slightly crossed. Spoke to the dealer today who told me it is a software update on a certain batch of TT's not all TT's. My car was manufactured in January so has probably some earlier software that some of the people who picked up this weekend have. Anyways panick over as I can pick the car up Friday but due to work I'll be getting it Monday.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Phew, major panic on the forum over then!! :lol:

I wonder therefore if it is just tech pack related??


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wonder if that would have sorted our clevernoodle's problems


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

sambaz81 said:


> Sorry people, I did get my wires slightly crossed. Spoke to the dealer today who told me it is a software update on a certain batch of TT's not all TT's. My car was manufactured in January so has probably some earlier software that some of the people who picked up this weekend have. Anyways panick over as I can pick the car up Friday but due to work I'll be getting it Monday.


What a panic thread title. Should be renamed now.


----------



## sambaz81 (Feb 15, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> sambaz81 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry people, I did get my wires slightly crossed. Spoke to the dealer today who told me it is a software update on a certain batch of TT's not all TT's. My car was manufactured in January so has probably some earlier software that some of the people who picked up this weekend have. Anyways panick over as I can pick the car up Friday but due to work I'll be getting it Monday.
> ...


Thats actually a good call. I will change it now.
I must admit I did panic and just wanted some other peoples views, again sorry for causing any stress.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

sambaz81 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > sambaz81 said:
> ...


Its ok mate  Honestly i'd also panic if that had happened to me


----------

